# ouch! Poor Kylie



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Poor girl cannot cut a break.

I was at work and saw clients by my girls suite and my girls were going nuts. Clients are not allowed in the back so I chased them out. I went back to check on my girls and Kylie's EYE is BLEEDING!! I mean a lot! Down her face and drips on the floor. :shock: 

And it wasnt like it was her face, or brow...the blood was coming from her eye! I freaked out of course and rushed her out to our vet. They cleaned her eye up and found a bite wound on the INSIDE of her upper eyelid. All I can think is that Tequila, while barking at the strangers, either accidently bit Kylie in the eye (while she was jumping) or the two of them were just so upset at the stranger that they fought eachother. Either way Kylie has this bite under he eyelid and also a HUGE scratch across her eyeball. OUCH! She is painful but has her eye open. I took some pics....the red bump is a bruise that formed from where she was bit....but the wound is on the inside of the lid...this is just the bruise from the bite.



















OK not the best pics but you get the idea. So she has to be on meds for 5-6 days and her eye needs to be iced three times a day. *sigh*

On a good note though, her asthma is much better. Not sure if I told you all or not but she has pretty bad asthma. Today the vet said her lungs sounded much better so I am hoping in the next month she wont need as many meds. So I did get good news today


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Ouch... poor Kylie. Other than the eye, I am glad that her asthma is under control.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Poor baby, that really looks nasty and sore.


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

Poor girl! I bet that hurt like crazy!!!! Hugs to her!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

poor kiley! get well soon! :hello2:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

poor kylie


----------



## bev (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww that looks so sore, hope its better real soon.


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

oooh no, that sounds awful! feel better kylie!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Awww poor Kylie  Give her big hugs from us! That's good about her asthma though  At least there's something possitive happening for her


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

That poor baby!! She's gone through so much, what a trooper.

Good news about the asthma though!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww poor little sweetie  I hope her eye improves soon


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Katie 18 said:


> That poor baby!! She's gone through so much, what a trooper.
> 
> Good news about the asthma though!



Awww sorry to hear that,, please give lots of loves and kisses from us all.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Get better soon that sounds painful give her lots of kisses and hugs for us.Glad her asthma is under control.


----------

